# supreme-auction.de



## mathias419 (7 Juni 2009)

Frage: hat jemand Erfahrung mit "supreme-auction.de" ??

Es gibt vereinzelt Hinweise auf schlechte Kundenerfahrung mit einem kostenpflichtigen Abo (es ist eine ebay auctions-software).

Die Suche auf compterbetrug ergab keine Ergebnisse.

Für einen Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## time2start (4 August 2009)

*AW: supreme-auction.de*

vllt. hilft dir dieser beitrag weiter:

Supreme Auction Test und Preisvergleich


----------

